
TTIP has failed – but no one is admitting it, says German Vice Chancellor - lumberjack
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/ttip-trade-deal-agreement-failed-brexit-latest-news-eu-us-germany-vice-chancellor-a7213876.html
======
feylikurds
_Critics say one of the main concerns with TTIP is that it could allow
multinational corporations to effectively “sue” governments for taking actions
that might damage their businesses._

